# ftp-proxy doesn't work on ftp resume



## wonslung (Nov 28, 2009)

I used to use pfsense for my firewall, but i recently switched to freebsd 8.0 with pf.  Of course, in order for FTP to work i had to set up ftp-proxy.  It seems to work most of the time but i'm  noticing that sometimes, it doesn't work. I also notice a TON of errors like this in my logs:


```
Nov 27 23:38:07  ftp-proxy[20575]: #57 client command too long or not clean
```

and when it does fail, i get these strange errors in my ftp client logs:


```
Response:	150 Accepted data connection
Response:	426-Restart offset 50000000 is too large for file size 50000000.
Response:	426-Restart offset reset to 0
Response:	426-mmap_init(): No such file or directory
Response:	426 0.000 seconds (measured here), 1598127366.20 Mbytes per second
```


----------



## aragon (Nov 28, 2009)

Ouchie.  Please log a PR.  In the mean time I suggest libalias and ipfw for FTP.


----------



## wonslung (Nov 28, 2009)

hrm, i'm not very familar with ipfw...i've been using pf

Like i said, right now it works most of the time, it's just resume that never seems to work.  I figured it may be that i did something wrong, considering it always seemed to work when pfsense was my router (and i remember seeing that pfsense used ftp-proxy as well)


----------



## vivek (Nov 28, 2009)

> my ftp client logs:



It means your ftp client is buggy. Do you see them on server? If not try using different ftp client.


----------



## wonslung (Nov 28, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> It means your ftp client is buggy. Do you see them on server? If not try using different ftp client.



no, this is not the case.

I can use the exact same client with pfsense and have no problem.

I can use it with a standard router with no problem.


This problem didn't show up until i switched to freebsd 8.0 with pf and set up ftp-proxy.

and again, ftp works fine, it's only when i need to RESUME a download that this seems to happen.  

Again, this works fine if i pop in the pfsense live cd and use that so it's GOT to be a setting or perhaps a compatibility issue with freebsd 8.0....or maybe a bad /etc/pf.conf


----------

